# zebra danios and male betta - compatable?



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Are danios and male bettas compatable? I heard danios can be aggressive, but that can be mitigated if they are in a large enough group.

Just doing some planning for a future tank.....size still to be determined.

I'm thinking a school of 5-6 zebra danios, one crowntail betta, and a golden apple snail.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Danios can be nippy, not as bad as some fish though. Keeping them in sufficient numbers can help, but is not a guarantee. The finnage of a good male betta could pose too big of a temptation


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Okey dokey...away they go! :lol: Lupin suggested it before, but kiddo fell in love with 'em so I was trying to figure out how to make everyone happy...kiddo, the fishies, and me. I'm wanting ONE tank to maintain with all the wet pets. 

Back to the drawing board!

Thanks!


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

I have my betta with 5 pink zebra danios and they are doing great. I have a 15 gal tank


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------

